# do raccoons kill doves



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

im getting a pet raccoon do raccoons eat or kill doves??


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

YES they do.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I just shot one about a week ago that had been hanging around my loft. I have some tools I keep behind the loft under a lean, and it had been in there making a mess. I think raccoons will eat just about anything.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

droper said:


> im getting a pet raccoon do raccoons eat or kill doves??


Where do you live? In most areas, it is illegal to keep a raccoon as a pet without proper permits.


----------



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

ptras said:


> Where do you live? In most areas, it is illegal to keep a raccoon as a pet without proper permits.


ogden,utah


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

droper said:


> ogden,utah


You should check your state and local regulations before deciding to keep a raccoon as a pet. In my state (Massachusetts), you can be subject to some pretty stiff fines for keeping wild animals as pets.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

It's all bs people out cast them faster than anything ..I've had ***** and chicks all my life never had them bug them .. just keep them full and u will be okay .. my racoons are smarter than any cat or dog I've had .. you may need a wild animal permit its like 50 bucks and its good for life ..enjoy I know I'm looking to get one this spring for my son who is 6 but idk if I'm up for late night bottle feelings just got done with my daughter lol ..


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have known around a dozen people that have kept raccoons as pets including some friends that raised up to 40 baby raccoons a year to sell.

I don't have any interest in keeping a raccoon, but as long as someone follows the law and provides proper housing, see nothing wrong with it.

Raccoons are smart, very strong for their size and their front paws are about as dextrous as our hands. Any cage you keep them in will have to be very strongly built, with latches that are impossible to open from the inside. A bored raccoon can be very creative in finding ways to escape.

Some raccoons get very agressive as they get older, while others stay docile and loving.

You will be responsible for making sure it does not hurt your dove or anything else. I suggest talking to other people that kept them about proper housing and reading all the good information you can find.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I have three acres of woods all around me so they come and go as they want .. lol


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

First DO you watch aniaml planet? They showed were someone had a **** as a pet and it destroyed there house. It had holes in the sheetrock where it could go anywhere in the house it wanted. It was a total mess. 

Second ***** are my worst enemy. They destroy my crops(corn the most). They kill my livestock: rabbits(no longer have rabbits because of them), chickens, quail, fantail pigeons, and even my beehives. We were trapping and relocating them until the game warden told me it was illegal to move them over 5 miles and if you move them shorter than that they come right back.

I would rethink having them as a pet. They are very smart. To the point we had a wild one learn how to undo the latch and let itself into the rabbit hutches.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Tv shows a lot don't make it true ... horders is a show so does everyone do it no .. they can run a mess I don't doubt it .. but can they be pets yes and if raised right will be nice and good pets .. they do get bored locked in a small cage who wouldnt but thats not a pet its a captive ...


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

no they sit down at 4 and have a cup of tea


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

TylerBro said:


> It's all bs people out cast them faster than anything ..I've had ***** and chicks all my life never had them bug them .. just keep them full and u will be okay .. my racoons are smarter than any cat or dog I've had .. you may need a wild animal permit its like 50 bucks and its good for life ..enjoy I know I'm looking to get one this spring for my son who is 6 but idk if I'm up for late night bottle feelings just got done with my daughter lol ..


I'm guessing you've never had a wild **** get in your loft and slaughter half your birds, huh? Raccoons are definitely smart - that's the problem. I think having a pet **** would be awesome, but you can't deny how dangerous the wild ones are.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i had that happen my first month  killed alll but one


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> Tv shows a lot don't make it true ... horders is a show so does everyone do it no .. they can run a mess I don't doubt it .. but can they be pets yes and if raised right will be nice and good pets .. they do get bored locked in a small cage who wouldnt but thats not a pet its a captive ...


Being good pets is not dependent on an animal being "raised right." Animals we keep as pets have been bred for the traits we want in a pet for thousands of years. A wolf pup makes a great pet, but when it becomes an adult, it will do what adult wolves do...mark its territory, kill opportunistically for food, defend its territory, try to assert dominance over other males, etc. This is true of most wild animals. Although the young may seem gentle and friendly, the adults do what adult animals do. That, unfortunately, has nothing to do with the way they are raised. It is a matter of instinct, bred into them over thousands of generations. They know what they need to do to survive in the wild. That is not what makes a good pet.

I wanted to get a monkey as a pet years ago (a small Rhesus Macaque - I thought it would be awesome to let him live in my tropical greenhouse), so I studied everything that I could find on the subject of keeping monkeys as pets. What I learned was enough to keep me from getting a monkey as a pet. Everything I read stated that monkeys make great pets as infants and juveniles. Once they become adults, most people who keep them as pets abandon them, as they cannot deal with the behaviors of an adult monkey. That behavior includes: masturbating (or copulating if in pairs - regardless of whether they are a male/female pair), throwing feces, attacking anyone (or anything) that they consider to be a threat, urinating to mark their territory, making endless screeching noise at all hours of the day or night...

If you really want a pet raccoon, go for it, but be prepared to shut it out of your house, or lock it up, once it reaches adulthood.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm guessing you've never had a wild **** get in your loft and slaughter half your birds, huh? Raccoons are definitely smart - that's the problem. I think having a pet **** would be awesome, but you can't deny how dangerous the wild ones are.


Yeah but that is pretty much the different between a pet anything and a wild anything  Having a pet **** is really a treat. If you ever do get one you'll soon see that they get far to lazy to try and kill anything lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think raccoons are adorable  So I'm sure I would love having one as a pet. I'm sure I will one day. I plan on getting my state and federal wildlife rehab licenses so I can rescue birds and such.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Talking from experience I've had many and everyone is different and fun and a brat I would deff recommend a female over male .. for the first one . All of mine where rescued as well ..


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think raccoons are adorable  So I'm sure I would love having one as a pet. I'm sure I will one day. I plan on getting my state and federal wildlife rehab licenses so I can rescue birds and such.


Hey, I'm actually signed up to take my state rehab class in November.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've had 5 raccoons over the years that I've raised from babies. They are all pretty fun but the best one I had was tyhe first one. He got huge a good 30 pounds. I had him for about 3 years b4 he didn't return after I let him out for his daily outdoor fun. I live in an area where there really isn't to much wild life since everything is so built up. Most yards are less then a quarter of an acre. Even though my yard is a lil over a half acre it's the biggest one around here. Well back to the story I would wrestle with this huge raccoon on my front lawn and ppl would look at me like I was crazy. I miss that guy every night when I would go to sleep he'd come lay on my pillow and sleep with me. I'd say aside from my pigeons the raccoons I've had were the best pets I've ever had. But I've also seen the bad side of them I've had wild ones get in the coop and kill almost every bird in there. But the ones I've raised were good with my other animals but I still didn't trust them after see what they can do in the coop so I had to watch them when they are around any of the other animals.


----------

